# Newly adopted cat just wants to sleep



## DarylCat (Oct 12, 2014)

Hi all. I adopted a 2-1/2 year old cat yesterday from a rescue group at Petsmart. He was an injured stray who has since recovered and has been living in a foster home. I was able to talk to his foster mom and get lots of info on him. I can tell he was well taken care of there. He's really pretty and VERY affectionate and I'm told gets along well with dogs. I have a small dog so that was an important consideration. 

He got diarrhea on the way home so I had to clean him up when we got home. I set up a spare bedroom just for him and put up a baby gate so the dog can't get in. I put his bed inside a cardboard box so he'd have a little safe cave. He went straight to the box and has pretty much stayed there since yesterday afternoon (28 hours now), sleeping most of that time. I've been keeping the door shut and leaving him in peace. He lets me pet him and "demands" that I scratch his cheeks, lol. But he doesn't want to come out of the box. 

What concerns me is that he still won't eat or drink. I bought the exact dry food his foster mom was giving him, but he won't touch it. He will sniff his water bowl but won't drink. This morning I offered some canned food and he ate most of it and used the litter box. Thankfully the diarrhea is gone. He still wouldn't touch his water, so I mixed some with milk, and he lapped it right down. I read that milk isn't that good for cats, but I was concerned he wasn't getting any liquids. 

He seems very comfortable in his box and he sleeps a lot. He keeps looking at the door where the dog is, so that could be partly why he's not coming out. My dog isn't aggressive but he's anxious to make friends and keeps wimpering at the door when I'm with the cat. 

I know the kitty just needs time to rest and adjust. But should I try coaxing him to come out a little? I bought a big cat tree for him. His foster mom said he loves to sit in it and look out the window. I saw him eyeing it a few times. Should I try lifting him onto it?

What should I do about him not eating the dry food or drinking water? Keep giving him canned? Should I give him more watered down milk? I don't want to give him things that will upset his stomach again, but I want him to eat and drink something. Any suggestions?


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi DarylCat!
Congratulations on your new buddy!
Since he likes canned food, just add some extra water to it!
If you keep giving him milk (regular) you'll be adding to any diarrhea issues!!
Sprinkle some catnip on the tree you got for him, that may help entice him up on it...
If He's OK with you picking him up, you could try putting him on it!!
He's a Handsome Boy!!
Sharon


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

He is a handsome boy! He needs a little time. Pretty soon you won't believe he was ever shy. It is normal for cats not eating or drinking much in a new place. Like Sharon said, try the canned food with some extra water for hydration. I would not worry too much yet, he has only been with you a day. I think a little time is all he needs.


----------



## DarylCat (Oct 12, 2014)

I'll start mixing the canned with water, thanks! It's weird, he'll put his nose right down to the water and then pull away and look at it strangely. It's a stainless steel bowl. Maybe he sees his reflection and it spooks him? I'll try a different bowl and see what happens. He started exploring his room a little tonight. He loves to rub his head on my hand so I'll scratch his cheeks! My dog does a similar thing to get me to rub his head. They should get along fine!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Aww, it sounds like he's going to be just fine! He looks like such a sweetie - love the little markings around his nose and mouth! 

It could be that he's not used to a stainless steel bowl for the water; a ceramic or glass bowl might do the trick. 

Since he likes canned food, I'd feed exclusively canned if that's feasible. It's better for his health than the dry anyway. Plus, if he's not a big water drinker (lots of cats aren't), you can make sure he's getting enough fluids with wet food plus added water.

I'll bet it'll just take another day or so before he's more comfortable and out exploring his room.


----------



## Blakeney Green (Jan 15, 2013)

Bentley slept a _lot_ when I first adopted him. In his case I think it was because he'd gotten used to living in a cage and he slept a lot at the shelter because there wasn't much else to do. 

After a couple of weeks he adjusted, perked up, and started acting like a normal two year old. 

Congrats on your new kitty!


----------



## DarylCat (Oct 12, 2014)

Thanks all! The diarrhea continued and there was some blood, so I took him to my vet yesterday. He had a slight temperature and mucus in his intestinal tract. She gave him Drontal and put him on antibiotics. He's more active already and doesn't mind when the dog is at the gate now. He just wants to be petted 24/7. He's such a lover!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Let him sleep. He will come around. Some sleep to alleviate stress, some because the stress causes a cold and they may not feel well and some are just so daggone tired they need to rest. Let him.

The Drontal is for worms and the antibiotics won't do anything for a cold.


----------

